# Kfc



## Grower13 (Jul 23, 2015)

View attachment 11760288_1175016932523742_5380174579185866618_n.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jul 23, 2015)

What's the new one look like?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2015)

It is kinda a creepy picture..


----------



## yarddog (Jul 23, 2015)

So this pic is the new guy? Yeah it's a little sketchy. Like he knows something about what's in that chicken and you don't know.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow.


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2015)

i noticed it but i always look for things like that, i can be a little untrusting at times.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 23, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJpNgLDRrzc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YHwOTkfKCQ[/ame]


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah, I don't care for the new colonel either.


----------



## vostok (Jul 26, 2015)

You are what you eat!


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 29, 2015)

He's super creepy! Especially how he talks.


----------



## thacheese (Jul 29, 2015)

He reminds me of several George W Bush impressions.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes being a southerner, his speech and accent piss me off. I don't care to be poked fun at like that, especially from a corporation. I have darn near a masters degree, a pronounced southern accent and you can bet I'm smart as a whip, I don't know anybody that talks like that!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2015)

It isn't the southern, if that is what he trying for, it is the perv, for me that is ick!


----------



## Kraven (Jul 29, 2015)

Yea that too Rose, he is disgusting and in need of a good can of whoopass opened up on him.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 29, 2015)

sorry for the adult words, i'm done i will be compliant and polite again


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2015)

This is a pot smoking and growing forum, a can of whoopass is at times necessary. 

Kraven, when mr rb and i got married, he had a southern accent and I am sorry I think I made fun of him so much he left it behind years ago.. The first time i heard him say winda i bout laughed too hard, i am afraid he never said it again. I was a young northern brat perhaps... It still comes out occasionally... Nothing beats a southern gentleman.


----------



## giggy (Jul 30, 2015)

good thing yall don't hear me talking. i have a texas and southern accent. when i was in the navy i got ribbed abit, but now adays not so much. the bad part is there are still people out there that think southern folk are dump and the fact is there are stupid people everywhere.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes, giggy.  I happen to like a southern accent. Or British, Aussie, etc. That nasal whine these northern yanks have is horrible.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2015)

My wife don't carry me up north to her family anymore............ all the women up there would gather around me just so they could hear me talk........... they go crazy over a thick southern accent.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2015)

And now he is going the be a super hero in a comic book:huh:

View attachment 3048152-inline-i-1-sandersadventurecomics.png


http://comicbook.com/2015/07/01/bask-in-the-glory-of-kfcs-comic-con-exclusive-colonel-sanders-co/


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2015)

G13, when my husband would go home after being in the north for decades, his family would say they just loved to hear him talk. It is a lovely accent, the southern. All of the southern accents are different, huh depending on where you are.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 30, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> And now he is going the be a super hero in a comic book:huh:
> 
> View attachment 228744
> 
> ...



m sorry to say it but he looks like a white mexican in that bottom pic


----------



## umbra (Jul 30, 2015)

I met this guy at the 1st Earth Day...Yeah he was the MC for the event. Fairmont Park in Philly. Ira Einhorn the convicted murderer, aka as the unicorn killer. He looked just like that dude.


----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2015)

somehow i don't think this is any better.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 1, 2015)

giggy said:


> somehow i don't think this is any better.


 

lmao


----------



## thacheese (Aug 18, 2015)

Hah, they changed the colonel to norm macdonald now.

(and apparently that was an old snl gwb impression recycled as the colonel)


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 18, 2015)

well now "isn't this special"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er_owYCDZUk[/ame]


----------

